# A couple of NWN2 projects for Ultima & other games



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 1, 2007)

These are still in development but I wanted to let the community here know about a few projects on the go using the NWN2 toolset.

With the toolset that comes with the game, gamers who know what they are doing create some really fantastic games. Here are a few projects on the go, some of you might be interested...

Ultima 7 part two, the Serpent Isle: NWN2 Ultima VII Part 2

Realms of Ultima: This is an especially interesting project because when it is completed gamers will be able to use it to setup their very own Persistant World servers. (like an MMO but less players) NWN2 also comes with a Dungeon Master Client so the ability to have dynamic content with that is astounding. .

A remake of Zork: I can't wait to see how this turns out! And yes I have been gaming long enough to remember playing the text adventure that was Zork. Neverwinter ZORK

A Baldur's Gate remake: I can't find much info on this one though I did find some screenshots...drechner - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
You can also check out the various threads about it at the Bioware Module forums:  Neverwinter Nights: Players: NWN2 Modules


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 2, 2007)

The link for Realms of Ultima blog is an underlined "." For some wierd reason it still works though 

I have played a few player made modules so far and one of them was Dark Waters, by the famous Adam Miller. Adam Miller was one of the top module builders in the original NWN community and he has continued making his excellent games with the new toolset for NWN2. Dark Waters even has some voice acting, anything by Adam Miller is always well worth it and quite often of better quality then some of the professional stuff.

A good place to check out pretty much all the free mods available for NWN2 is here Neverwinter News, Trailers, Screenshots, Previews, Reviews, Guides -- Neverwinter Nights 2 Vault


----------

